# State of Origin: SNAPPER TIME!



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeSoZ6kAAJFfgAAQYOf+GD9//4o/7//wQAK9jMaaADUaBNQeoyPUAANAAaaGgAEVPwQaExUADQAAAGmQ9IBzAJpgEyGAAJgmAAADTQQiZU/BAKY1BoeUaepoPUPQQyUpyLw9MInBUoRBIWCpB+nd9/L7F/CnjqNwnzB7i+cZS9innELrqKDVs0NlUJQTkTydSj9IyG7msF7PAkyZYEqQMCEBgTzDF91YiPjLF8KyW4hAiYTFoCtsavScA1ksCxJFn0DSq4O6mKTSA6pRymTWNIQEwLmkQYmolzo2OEqnJ0xUkHOdILGZ5XiUpIiWAHRIgVCnMjrBCI1xpYY4F0xzRugosVJISAcdpSkTKOvNGPmQmlEwQKw59ZpKGHz4TaOeLTMcmRMueeOuNwoB2ldp723gt1Hofw90oIpLvcb4XiuZgoaofKQFzCAMxRPHNJjV2s/eoZ3QoCUUqDyVnmeLV12peClhRgeLXsih7mQ4oCrP8iFTLB5RAQEX+LiUPSk8P5RPNaMsjH9gPbhp1xcJjaV2BpU2/nX5DUKzdYMcOaCNkAAK6ekoXe4R0IQJJjRcBtO1QoJBVdwJJBQCRUM9Y6VlLMBDcttiXO+PdAsBdFpGQ9ooCqQYqlYQem1766g0gYicc1EFQ0G85X6QQTfwFl2U+y3OmC+ivG1gbUaqcpFji6iYpJVBIKgMHZJnAiJdcnKTKQIYuEvYU2vDSmo7C+fEKgMsk1aMJJm9itSYDa7RlOtEjOL5a89Ug+S7io0BYw4c9Og6CApIqUDYP9awkuezpMGmqvlclWuJoMarK3EEhyQ1oXBZaepo1wxKBp2OEm1YJQxvpfAE5DGzzLs5VsxcMnSw2EOiVCqK9POpBARMZKnVWoqLkFK7XwsceaiRhEm4IpvKvkiooKArIVWLrO4TU3D/i7kinChIclQz1IA=


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm fishing Port Stephens tomorrow. Anybody else chasing snapper on April 1st?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

As suggested in an earlier thread I will be fishing around port mac for the first ten days of the comp. Wont be targeting Snapper, not that it will make much difference!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The QLDer's look like they scored first with Sprocket nailing a 77cm specimen.
See his trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60574


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Is this just NSW and QLD? I'm sure everyone would get romped by SA/VIC
Could have started NSW off yesterday with a meagre 35cm model... No evidence unfortunately


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

CLJB said:


> Is this just NSW and QLD? I'm sure everyone would get romped by SA/VIC
> Could have started NSW off yesterday with a meagre 35cm model... No evidence unfortunately


Every state can participate. The more the merrier!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I Heard snapper were the flavour of the month. Heres one I was fortunate enough to pick up on Monday.
Angler name - Sprocket
Date fish caught - 1/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 77cm
Lure/Tackle used - 30/30 braid/flurocarbon. ganged pilchard.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Kanganoe scores with a ripper South Oz snapper at 67cm. Check out his BIG trip report at viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60644&p=636785#p636785


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

name Kanganoe
Date caught 6/4/13
Location Kangaroo Island SA
67 cm snapper caught on squid bait 30 lb braid
There are some huge snapper in SA .Hope someone gets one.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

name OldDood
Date caught 9/4/13
Location SA - South of the Metro Breakwater (Nuff Said)
55 cm snapper caught on mackerel & 20 lb braid
Not huge but will be upsized!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Angler name - Squidder
Date fish caught - 6/4/13
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 70cm
Lure/Tackle used - Gulp 5" jerk shad, 1/8th oz jighead, 10lb braid/10lb leader, Sol 2500, Daiwa Coastal rod

They appear to have arrived in my neck of the woods a little early this year


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Squidder... You suck.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Squidder... You suck.


Yep. So get your arse out there Jon, in the friggin 15 - 20 knot winds and squalls.

SA is looking dangerous. :shock:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Squidder... You suck.


Don't worry, Squidders fish is obviously fraud.
Squidders SOO is Canberra.
You cannot catch snapper in Lake Burley Griffin. (Canberra) :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Squidder... You suck.
> ...


Good point! :lol: Though with the amount of BS coming from the Hub, we shouldn't be at all surprised. :lol: :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Definitely GAME on by the looks of things!
Setting up well for this weekend.
Tight lines.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Angler name - samrota
Date fish caught - 12/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 40.5cm
Lure/Tackle used - 6lb/20lb mono/flurocarbon twin snelled pilchard, Shimano Sienna

Adelaide metro snapper.


See report.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60772


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bloody SA, again! C'mon Al, extra time pleasefor Qld'ers. It's 25 knots outside and raining heavily, again!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Bloody SA, again! C'mon Al, extra time pleasefor Qld'ers. It's 25 knots outside and raining heavily, again!


Relax Trev, we will get our chance


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Angler name - Drewboy
Date fish caught - 2013/04/13
Length 49cm
Rig - Salt reel- 040sw ..rod- Berkley Oceanix
bait-squid
SA...a small start, but it's nice to be on the board.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYFUO9AAAB9fgAAQWWH/0pyEkCo/b/+gIACIIoAaGgADQ0AMgAIqeCnqeTFGnlPJAD1ANB6n6ptQaNYhX/H887NTqOSh7Npb45yuG5IMHSuhWBQuVt7SvS6kJDagD84lCc5ynYjfefvs3EJRgZhseJwpAVrTH0o5uLlRJWFqeoZxRde0KpuI9Txk1Cww+oGkGsb7u2wwcZMiFYowUc4y6hVqVkKX+LuSKcKEhAqh3oA=


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot catch snapper in Lake Burley Griffin. (Canberra) :lol:
> ...


Hmmm, you guys are just a tad sus!
Drew, you better get to work on the photoshop just in case! :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Bloody SA, again! C'mon Al, extra time pleasefor Qld'ers. It's 25 knots outside and raining heavily, again!


Look Trev,
It is no use complaining about the crappy weather.
Just do what we did and get your shovels out and dig yourself some protected waters.
We were so happy with our work we called them St. Vincents and Spencer Gulfs. We also built a breakwater with the excess dirt called Kangaroo Island.
Worked a treat for us.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

GWS love protected waters. :lol: :lol:

Bloody snapper catching South Australians, the months not over yet!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are all the mexicans (Victorians)? I expected them to make a bit of an effort?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer. 
Date caught: 15/4/2013. 
Species: Snapper. 
Length: 38cm. 
Location : Scarborough. 
Lure/tackle used : 3-5kg UglyStick bait caster rod, Ikuza Encore sw reel , 30lb braid, 14lb fc leader, 3" elec chicken flick bait, 1/8 jighead.

Caught another at 38cm & one at 31cm. 
Better than nothing!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Plus a 45 cm snap, and it's related species, a big blue catfish (surely Al will allow that) 

Photo tomorrow.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

A crappy snap and another snapper for SA. 
Name of angler Geoffw
Date caught 9/4/13
Species Snapper 
Length 51cm
Location Tummy bay
Tackle Abu Garcia kayak rod, cheap reel, 3kilo line with size 4 long shrank hook with live nipper








More ass than class. It was scaled and gutted in the morning with its buddy at 44cm caught early that same evening. Zoom the pic to verify nose over shoots tip of ruler by cm or 2.
Below is pic of the catch


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> How about a half time score?


Tonight!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Any prizes for the smallest?
> 
> Angler name - Bertros
> Date fish caught - 14/04
> ...


Eeeeek! SA's minimum size is 38cm!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Bertros said:


> Any prizes for the smallest?
> 
> Angler name - Bertros
> Date fish caught - 14/04
> ...


I don't feel so bad now  .


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Bertros said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Eeeeek! SA's minimum size is 38cm!
> ...


Kingfish lmits in SA -
For yellowtail kingfish caught in Spencer Gulf only 
Minimum legal length: 45 cm measured from tip of snout to tip of tail 
For fish measuring 45 cm to 60 cm: 
Personal daily bag limit: 10 
Daily boat limit: 30 
For fish measuring over 60 cm: 
Personal daily bag limit: 2 
Daily boat limit: 6 
For yellowtail kingfish caught in waters other than Spencer Gulf 
Minimum legal length: 60 cm measured from tip of snout to tip of tail 
Personal daily bag limit: 2 
Daily boat limit: 6

There is a lot of escapees from the fish farms in Spencer Gulf which are causing damage to other species.
Thats why the minimum is 45cm in Spencer Gulf only


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I finally got one on my home turf! Nearly lost 'im to a shark just small enough not to be scary like his little brother just before him, but snagged him in time..

Angler name - Foxxy
Date fish caught - 18-04-2013
Species - Squire _Pagrus auratus_
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 47cm
Lure/Tackle used - z man elec chicken, probably 4 inch


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The score with less than 2 weeks to go is below!
SA got out to strong lead early but came under pressure from QLD only to pull away again. NSW has had a slow start but subbed in ringer from the ACT to get them on the board and then followed up with a conversion. VIC and WA are missing in action at present and from what I can see there may be a post or two in trip reports that haven't made their way across to the SOO comp.
Who will win?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

brant78 kicks in a 72cm model for NSW viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60859


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

salticrack's 43cm guppy viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60809


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Now weighing in. 
Angler - Brant73
Date caught 14-3-13
Fish species - Snapper
Length - 72cm
Terminal tackle/lure - 1/8oz jig head - 5inch berkley gulp
Line/gear - 10lb braid and leader, 2500 laguna, xml cabelas 3-6kg rod.
Location - same spot as Squidder.




























Come on NSW fishos!!!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bertros said:


> Tidy work Brant. Hope the car damage wasn't too significant....


Thanks mate. New tyre needed but wheel ok. A couple of hundred bucks error though. Oh well.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Angler - Zilch
Date caught - 19/4/13
Fish species - Snapper
Length - 40cm
Line/ gear - Berkley 6-8kg Dropshot ; Sienna 2500 reel ; 12lb mono line
Location - metro Adelaide










viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60880&p=639430#p639430

Zilch


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's a couple more for Queensland.
Angler- Sprocket
date caught, 19/4/13
tackle, 20/20 braid /flurocarbon, ganged pillies
size- 1x60cm, 1 x 70cm


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Thumper kicks in with a 44cm fish for QLD. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60899&p=639663#p639663

Will there be a late charge by the QLDER'S or NSWelshmen to take the lead from SA? Or will the Victorians or WA armada mount a last minute charge?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Adelaide is having a storm today! Good sign for the coming week.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AJD said:


> Thumper kicks in with a 44cm fish for QLD. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60899&p=639663#p639663
> 
> Will there be a late charge by the QLDER'S or NSWelshmen to take the lead from SA? Or will the Victorians or WA armada mount a last minute charge?


Beekeeper has escaped Quarantine after being in the Hub for two weeks. All eyes are on the old fart to salvage Qld. An 80 cm + should do them in!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Freeyakker scores a 37cm model for QLD on an SP viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60911&p=639905#p639905.

Another score for QLD


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Angler name - solatree
Date fish caught - 23 April 2013
Species - South Oz snapper
Location - Gulf St Vincent off metro Adelaide - south of the breakwater as usual 
Length - 72cm
Lure/Tackle used - Daiwa Tierra 3000 and Daiwa Advantage 703ML - 15lb braid, 20lb leader, 5/0 circle hook and squid head


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

*STONKER*

Nuff said :lol:

Steve


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Speechless

Awesome fish. Well done.

Sam


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

With just 7 fishing days to go folks it's a one fish story between QLD and SA. A 40cm model could tip SA from the leadership poisition.
NSW is close enough to mount a challenge if the weather is kind to them.
VIC and WA look like they've given in with a week to go.
C'mon folks I know there's been some snapper caught that haven't been photographed and entered. They could be the difference in who takes out the title of SOO 2013!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Bertros said:


> You are disgustingly consistent Solatree.. well done once again!


 Keep it quiet Matt, but I had four donuts in a row before some success last night. While the rest of the South Oz team were contributing snaps, all I could catch was bait - squid and tommies ! I was beginning to feel inadequate. The donuts make the successes even more rewarding and on this occasion, it was the squid heads from a "donut" session a couple of weeks back that attracted the fish.viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60718#p637428 Definitely makes the donut sessions worthwhile !


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

What's happening with Nsw? Squidder and I are ACT ring ins. Get out there fishing new south walers! Lets put in a good showing against our qld and SA buddies.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

All Hail the inspirational Donut Andy-  
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=47415&hilit=donut


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Angler name - Carnster
Date fish caught - 24/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 86cm
Lure/Tackle used - mackeral rig 20lb wire 30lb braid live yakka.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good onya Chris. Nothing like a late entry winner. Go QLD!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Good onya Chris. Nothing like a late entry winner. Go QLD!


Thanks Trev, happy to do my bit for QLD. Something tells me the comp is not over yet.
But it is nice to be in front for once.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Angler name - Beekeeper
Date fish caught - 24/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 79cm
Lure/Tackle used - 30lb braid 30lb Fleurocarbon leader 4inch Snap-back electric chicken jerk-bait.


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Upgrade
Angler name: Freeyaker
Date fish caught - 24/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 47cm
Lure/tackle used - 10lb mono, no leader. Gulp crabby black 2" and 1/8 oz jig
(Full stomach, mix of crab including blue swimmer)
Pics here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=60980


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

SA
Angler name - Drewboy
Date fish caught - 25/4/13
Length - 70cm
Bait - Squid


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like the QLDers are mounting a late charge!
NSW/SA can you run over the top of them?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Might not be the biggest but I'll throw it into the ring for the state...

Angler name - John316
Date fish caught - 25/04/2013
Species - Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 53cm
Lure/Tackle used - Loomis greenwater rod paired with a shimano sonora 4000 reel. 1/16th oz jig head and translucent white/red smashbait soft plastic.
Location - Depot Beach NSW south coast










cheers

John


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

This wont help much and it's a sketchy photo but might as well give it a shot.
Angler name -whippersnapper
Date fish caught -9/4/13
Species -Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) -42cm
Lure/Tackle used -6 lb braid 10lb leader 1/8 ounce jighead 4 inch saphire shine gulp

p.s I understand if the bad photo disqualifies the entry


----------



## TarponRob (Oct 14, 2012)

Angler name - TarponRob. 
Date fish caught - 19/04/2013.
Species - Snapper/Squire.
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 54cm (my PB.)
Lure/Tackle used - Shimano Catana 2-4Kg, Sedona 2500 reel with 5pound braid & 15 pound fluro leader. Squidgy Wriggler - Bloodworm with 1/11 seeker jighead.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Angler name - Murphysegg
Date fish caught - 26th Apr 2013
Species - Snapper
Length - 58cm
Bait - Squid head
Location - Adelaide metro


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Come on SA!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

samrota said:


> Come on SA!


Some encouragement from yesterday for other South Oz members to get a nice looking SA Snapper on the board to balance out those ugly Qld jobs.























;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Some recent snaps

URL=http://s1089.photobucket.com/user/TGynther/media/P1000723.jpg.html]







[/URL]

57 cm



55 snap (no bragmat at the time, but BFS hatch lid is 60 cm)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Some recent snaps
> 
> URL=http://s1089.photobucket.com/user/TGynther/media/P1000723.jpg.html]
> 
> ...


Ian Healy caught a snapper? Ring in!!! :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Angler name - awty
Date fish caught - 27/4/13 arvo
Species - Snapper
Length 73cm
Lure/Tackle used - as per photo
Way fun in shallow water with light gear, thought she was going to smash me on the rocks, but I managed to keep her head up, took 5 goes to gaff, out of practice.....stoked  
Is this just rubbing it in?....and the right coloured kayak. :twisted:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Still slugging away over here.... but the bigger fish just seem to be a little shy.
Not an upgrade at 68cm, but fun trying.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Go AWTY! Cancel all blocked drains and catch snaps!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

3 more day to go in the comp folks. Get those Snapper in!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

bit of a late entry, 
angler name- wayno
date fish caught-27/04/2013
species-snapper
length-61cm
lure ,- 95 koolie minnow
hooked in 3m water in close at scarborough, qld


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

You banana benders are outbreeding us croweaters not outfishing us!
QLD Population 4,637,977
SA Population 1,700,000

Put the banana back in your trousers and give us a chance! :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Angler name - Squidley, from SA
Date fish caught - 28/4/2013
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 52cm
Lure/Tackle used - paternoster rig size 6 circles with squid strips










I was getting worried I wouldn't contribute but there was a nice bit of rough weather yesterday


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Angler name - Labrat
Date fish caught - 28/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 48 cm
Lure/Tackle used - Vintage pilchard on 3/0 hook, paternoster rig


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice one, Bob; maybe I should've stayed put for an extra snapper. I only found a KGW at the second spot. What vintage of pilchard are we talking here, and how long was it cellared?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

OldDood said:


> You banana benders are outbreeding us croweaters not outfishing us!
> QLD Population 4,637,977
> SA Population 1,700,000
> 
> Put the banana back in your trousers and give us a chance! :lol:


That's why you guys should be catching more cause there's less pressure so more fish to catch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

OldDood said:


> You banana benders are outbreeding us croweaters not outfishing us!
> QLD Population 4,637,977
> SA Population 1,700,000
> 
> Put the banana back in your trousers and give us a chance! :lol:


Nah that's all the bloody victorians moving north!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

nezevic said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > You banana benders are outbreeding us croweaters not outfishing us!
> ...


Ah-ha, I think I see a loophole!
Is it the fish's state of origin or the anglers state of origin? I know where I was born but I can't vouch for the fish!
Although the good looking fish would all be born in SA of course. :lol:


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

carnster said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > You banana benders are outbreeding us croweaters not outfishing us!
> ...


Well that's just ridiculous - everybody KNOWS there are no fish in South Australia. :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

labrat said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood said:
> ...


Good point labrat, I forgot about that.
There are no fish in South Australia so all you interstaters stay where you are.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Angler name - RedMist
Date fish caught - 28/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 64cm
Lure/Tackle used - Silstar power tip, LG 30 reel, 8lb braid, snelled 5/0 circle hooks
Bait - California squid


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant work James and Jason 

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Light gear, 60+, imported squid bait, good going


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

What's the chance of getting a score update ?

Maroons V Croweaters ?

Steve


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Two snaps today for Qld.

Angler name - kayakone
Date fish caught - 28/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 60 and 40 cm
Lure/Tackle used - 30/30 braid/flurocarbon. Hardbody lures.



*40 cm*



*60 cm*


----------



## CommandAh (Aug 31, 2012)

Posting for SA out on Friday 26th very late launched at 7.45pm my contribution 52 cm snapper caught around 11pm
Angler name - CommandAh
Date fish caught - 26/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length - 52cm
Lure/Tackle used - 20/15 braid/flurocarbon. squid head N0* circle hook.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh its a Hibiscus, I thought it was a Frangipani.
Nice fish Trev getting bigger, now you gotta go out all day tomorrow till you catch one big enough to cover the Hobie sigh. Just go out to Jimbos drift south of the broom stick, thats where I got mine right on top of Big Kevs mates secret bombie, better still just steal one of his while hes not looking ;-) . Cant slacken off yet.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Geez you guys catch some solid snapper in gr8 numbers. I would be lucky to catch 10 in a year on the yak as bycatch.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

managed one this morn..
date caught: 29/04/2013
species: snapper
length: 47
lure: 95 koolie minnow
trolled in close off scarby


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

With 1 day to go QLD are in front (narrowly) with 15 anglers entering fish. 
SA have 12 Anglers entering fish.
NSW has 3 entries and VIC/WA have yet to post a score.

A couple of fish tomorrow could tilt the lead one way or another. Who will win SA or QLD?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

SA is very happy to adopt anglers from ACT as SA SOO - no matter where they caught fish, as long as it was not in QLD


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

solatree said:


> SA is very happy to adopt anglers from ACT as SA SOO - no matter where they caught fish, as long as it was not in QLD


sorry thats what we do up here

ACT...... Thats in QLD........

Suva.......


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

HERE YOU GO

ONE FOR THE COCROACHES
im late to this contest and didnt know at the time i measured so its a little vague , the tape only went to 80cm and my scales only went to 5 kgs and this fish was bigger than both the devices . so you guys have a guess









30 lb braid 30lb flouro leader
trolling a gold halco lasor pro 160
caught just south of qld/nsw boarder.

go the blues

happy fishin
lagos


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Late one for SA!

Angler name - GlenelgKiller
Location - Adel Metro "just south of the breakwater", 'nuff said
Date fish caught - 28/4/13
Species - Snapper
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 57cm
Lure/Tackle used - Berkley Tournament Pro, Shimano Rarenium 2500, 12 lb braid, 2/0 circle hooks
Bait - Pilchard


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> Late one for SA!
> 
> Angler name - GlenelgKiller
> Location - Adel Metro "just south of the breakwater", 'nuff said
> ...


Dissallowed due to being upside down. :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

kayakone said:


> GlenelgKiller said:
> 
> 
> > Late one for SA!
> ...


That's how they come down here in SA Trev!


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Good effort Sean!



Lapse said:



> Angler name - Lapse
> Date fish caught - 28/4
> Species - Bottlenose Dolphin
> Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 42cm
> Lure/Tackle used - 2-4kg dropshot, stradic 2500, 6lb fireline, 5lb fluro, ecogear SX48


Disallowed due to being a dolphin :shock: .

Oh and Trev, which one are you entering - the 60cm or the 40 cm? 
Just thought I'd ask......


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll enter the 40.

Hang on, what was the question?

The 40 or the 60?

OK. I'll enter the 60. Phew!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Lagos said:


> HERE YOU GO
> 
> ONE FOR THE COCROACHES
> im late to this contest and didnt know at the time i measured so its a little vague , the tape only went to 80cm and my scales only went to 5 kgs and this fish was bigger than both the devices . so you guys have a guess
> ...


Cracker! Well done mate. Got to help the Nsw cause! Well done


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Good on ya Sean .... Nice contribution in the home straight.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks - 
The referees have blown full time and the combatants kept at it right until the bell.

*QLD* won on overall length with a combined total of 8.78 metres of snapper from 16 seriously competitive anglers.
SA came in a tight 2nd with a combined length of 7.26 meters of snapper from 13 proud snapper experts.
NSW came in 3rd with a combined length of 3.10 meters from just 5 anglers who toiled hard.

*Now for the stats*
NSW had the highest average length fish at 77.6cm
SA had the 2nd highest average fish length with 60.5cm
QLD had the lowest average fish length at 58.5cm
1st points scorer was QLD with Sprockets superb 77cm fish.
Biggest fish goes to QLD and Carnster with his 86cm mackeral by-catch
2nd biggest fish goes to NSW and Lagos with his 84cm last minute stonker
Biggest SA fish goes to the ever consistent Solartree with a 72cm family feed
WA and VIC failed to trouble the scorers during this game

Thank you linesman, thank you ballboys, thank you anglers.
This round of the SOO has come to a close. Well played








Carnster, Lagos and Solartree send us a PM with your address and I'll pack you off a little something for the biggest fish for your respective states.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Al (and Red) for running this competition. Got me out paddling at least.

Could we have a catfish competition soon? :lol: :lol:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

QUEENSLANDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks ,& well done to all!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Many thanks Al for organising - it was great fun, especially being a team comp. And for us in South Oz, there was a real sense of team spirit - many PMs being sent encouraging and congratulating captures. Well done Qld - and also NSW for winning on the quality stakes - and Carnster, what a ripper of a fish, as always, and what a time to get a kayak snapper PB - especially as a mackerel by-catch !

And special thanks to Trev for not submitting a full length photo of himself in his rubber goods holding a fish !


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdFCaTUAABNfgAAQUOOAEiABFAov7/4gIABoRTaanqaaNHqaAaaGmgNU2EgaAADQZCGIQzb4vQQO05zgt5Oe0bO17ExQXqUiAWHx5cykTmC1TIcCDUepMnQndK/FhtEATINP6CXRiov2jS6aNCMcQU8/Pg38XckU4UJDRQmk1A==


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys, that was fun, and well done Banana Benders considering the weather did not give you a lot of opportunity.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep, agree with all the above and looking forward to a rematch.

Hope we don't have to wait that long for the result next time though - I haven't been that tense since I went for my first prostate examination. :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> Thanks Guys, that was fun, and well done Banana Benders considering the weather did not give you a lot of opportunity.


A gracious acknowledgement Mark. Wanta enter the catfish comp? :lol: :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times lads and fabulastic fishing by everyone, thanks Al for organising the comp and for the prizes. Congrats Lagos and Solatree. I must say that my snapper was the highlight of the month for me and is my only snapper so far this year. I did loose another big one yesterday arve, but this time he unfortunately found the reef after a gr8 tussle on light gear. It was on the same pinnacle and was hooked using the same technique; interesting. Pm sent Al. What's next Jewie comp?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

kayakone said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys, that was fun, and well done Banana Benders considering the weather did not give you a lot of opportunity.
> ...


Sounds fun Trev but we might have a bit of a disadvantage according to PIRSA.-
River Murray catfish are fully protected and must be returned to the water immediately.

We might have more luck with a Salmon Trout Competition?
I know what about a Great White Competition.
The rules are that the angler must remain on the outside of his catch to enter.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

OldDood said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood said:
> ...


Would have to be durning whale season. With a baby humpback as a livey how could we go wrong. Might be a bit hard to tow behind the yak :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

> Would have to be durning whale season. With a baby humpback as a livey how could we go wrong. Might be a bit hard to tow behind the yak


Nah, big swishy thighs and a Hobie could do it. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Al for running the comp... enjoyed it immensely.

Had fun trying for the biggest meanest knobby, but he/she still swims... perhaps next time, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

OldDood said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > OldDood said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations Queensland, well played 

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats to the banana benders, well played! Thanks for organising AJ, it was very enjoyable. I look forward to the next installment!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Well done Queensland, and thanks Al for the extra incentive to get on the water


----------



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks guys

good fun , whats the next species

ill have to get a bit more organised with the stats next time ie bigger tape measure and scales

look forward to reading more of all your stories they're great . good aussie banter 
much appreciated

cheers 
lagos


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ooooooo, hard luck SA. With a couple more anglers they would have taken the trophy.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Got a lot more time on the water over the last month chasing down a meterage of snapper for a competition that also cranked up some good friendly rivalry and great local commradery.

A fun event that even had our wives egging us on.
Many thanks to Al for running it and congratulations to Qld for not only winning, but coming up with some good sized fish to boot.

A special thanks to tha SA lads who dedicated themselves to waving the flag. Great perseverance team!

I'm all snappered out, but at least i'll be eating healthily for a while.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So Al where was your fish?

Great work for everybody who put an effort in to catch a Snapp, not as easy as it might seem. Took me 4 goes to get a fish. They can be tricky to find in April. I was concentrating my efforts in the winter grounds, but nothing there yet, so I had to change tact to come up with the goods.

BTW thanks Al.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

We in ACT/NSW always said that average length was always what mattered most. ;-) 
'that's what she said......' 8)


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

But seriously, this was a really good fun comp. Enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for organising and everyone participating.
Trev can now take a valium and get back to normal!


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

thanks all for the oppurtunity to get the competitive juices flowing. A stonka fish we would all love to tangle with pulled from NSW waters was a stand out.
Interesting to note nearly all fish from SA pulled from an area no bigger then a couple of olympic fields and under everyones nose. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

brant78 said:


> But seriously, this was a really good fun comp. Enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for organising and everyone participating.
> Trev can now take a valium and get back to normal!


Normal? I'm a fruit loop. What about you?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> So Al where was your fish?


Hey Paul - I only got out in the blue once during the comp for 1 1/2 hours. Besides haven't you noticed every time I run one of these I get a tiny specimen or none at all.  it's good fun running them though.


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

kayakone said:


> brant78 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, this was a really good fun comp. Enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for organising and everyone participating.
> ...


Pretty much the same bud!


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bertros said:


> brant78 said:
> 
> 
> > We in ACT/NSW always said that average length was always what mattered most. ;-)
> ...


All good Matt. Good that you were involved to help with NSW's small numbers of fish! Besides isn't there something about size not mattering but how you wiggle your worm! ;-) 
Next time it will be me! :lol:


----------

